# In need of your Make-up Advice



## Misshopeful24 (Oct 1, 2007)

I've joined earlier in the year... and I still haven't got me any eye shadows lol. my mom did get me this thing and the colors doesn't even show up (in the brown/gold tones... so i figured Milani (found a store in canada that sells them) or Mac will do... 
My photo is is at the side..(or check out my profile) what color would you if your my make up artist would you put on me? My 22 bday is this month (october) and I want a different look, I've gone into a new journey and make-up is the next step....(i'm told i have dramatic eyes and I'd like to pretty them up with some simple colors or until im comfortable wearing, yellow, pink, purple, blue etc...)

I went to the counter and I was like what do you think I could try to get me into being comfortable with colors or would be simple etc... and she was like i can't tell you that its what you would like... so i choose green since its an huge obsession, and i picked a brown for an everyday look... did I like it? I was just lost... 
I'm in love with *OLD GOLD.*.. don't know why what do you think about that? what would you use as an everyday look that doesn't draw too much attention? I decided the much bolded wild colors is when I go out...I'm obsessed with make up now and i notice that i need to try something in order for me to get used to it. 

One more thing, Under my eyes are darker then my over all face... my lips are dark as well.... what should i use to even out the complexion? I am a *NW**43 and a NC50*.. if its still the same....


----------



## lovely333 (Oct 1, 2007)

hello and welcome look at the thread for woc basic shadows great advice in there


----------



## AppleDiva (Oct 1, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *lovely333* 

 
_hello and welcome look at the thread for woc basic shadows great advice in there
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
Yes, check out the Beauty of Color forum: http://specktra.net/forumdisplay.php?f=270


----------



## Kaycee37 (Oct 1, 2007)

Folie or Embark are two easy to wear eyeshadows to assist you in "getting used too", the more colorful shades. If you want to rock the one shadow look.Try one or both of these.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



 Line eyes with teddy for a softer look, or feline for a sultry look!
Hope this helps!


----------



## garnetmoon (Oct 1, 2007)

hi there and 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




. i'm actually the type that generally refrains from neutrals unless i'm doing a very bold lip however lately i have gotten into them a little bit more and can appreciate their beauty. i use a mix of Milani, MAC and NYX so i'll give you recs from all 3 of those lines only shades that are gold, rust, bronze, olivey green and/or deep brown as those tend to be good beginner colors. i'm roughly NC45 although i don't use MAC for my foundation/pressed powder.

Browbone Highlighters: 
Warm (golds/champagnes)- NYX Nude Pigment, MAC Gold Mode Pigment (LE but you may still be able to find it), NYX Champagne e/s, MAC Gorgeous Gold e/s.
Cool (whites & silvers)- NYX White Pearl Pigment, Milani Silver Bullet e/s

Eyelid (some could also be used as highlighters):
MAC Woodwinked e/s, Satin Taupe e/s, Cosmic e/s, Copperized Pigment
NYX Golden e/s, Copper e/s, Walnut Pigment, 
Milani Sungoddess e/s, Antique Gold e/s

Crease (some could also work as eyelid colors):
Milani Java Bean e/s (LOVE LOVE LOVE THIS!!!), Rich Chocolate e/s (matte less red more intense version of MAC Embark) 
NYX Black e/s (perfect MAC Carbon dupe), NYX Rust e/s
MAC Cranberry e/s, Embark e/s

since you mentioned Milani specifically and in case you have trouble finding the now discontinued e/s singles here are the names of a couple of the more tamed beginner quads that i like Earthly Delights (olive greens) and Autumn Earth (gold, green and rust quad). they also have some neutral quads but i don't own any of them.

finally for a quick everyday look i would probably do Satin taupe as lid color, Java Bean/Rich Chocolate in the crease and either Woodwinked lightly or Champagne as a highlight with some black or dark brown liner, mascara, a warm rosy blush and clear gloss or a pinky brown lipstick/gloss. hth


----------



## Misshopeful24 (Oct 13, 2007)

Milani is not an option anymore. I found a store that sell NYX. I think its either this or MAC.. But I will research NYX colors first.


----------

